# Good reel that won't break the bank.



## huntinfool

I got a GREAT deal on some rods the other day. Our local Academy sports and outdoors store put some rods on sale for $10. I picked up several. Now I need some reels to match up to them. I have fished curados for years. Back when I worked at BPS I got them for a discounted price. I bought weveral and I really like them. However some are starting to wear out and I really need a few good reels to mate up to these new poles. I just do not wat to break my bank. What say the brain trust?


----------



## flatboat

h20 metel from academy tuff reel and cheep cast great i was really impressed


----------



## huntinfool

Gonna have to give them a look.


----------



## PlainBassCrazy

the Pflueger criterion and templar are hard to beat. check'em out! I used to be all curados then I grew up and responsibilities took over. Now I have to be budget conscious I dont think you will be disappointed with either of these pflueger reels.


----------



## Daniel My Brother

Tough to beat an old green Curado. I think I'd find a good reel mechanic and try to get them working right again. If you do decide to get rid of them, shoot me a PM.


----------



## fender66

Daniel My Brother said:


> Tough to beat an old green Curado. I think I'd find a good reel mechanic and try to get them working right again.



+1


----------



## ScreamingIdiot

If you want something inexpensive you can pair them up with Zebco 33's. Their nice for the money.


----------



## fender66

ScreamingIdiot said:


> If you want something inexpensive you can pair them up with Zebco 33's. Their nice for the money.



The old Zebco 33s are good...the newer ones with plastic gears are crap. Been through 3 of them in a total of about 15 minutes total.

Here's the thread and my rant! https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=16690&hilit=zebco+33


----------



## ScreamingIdiot

I'm with ya and I'm not. I've posted a reply to your 33 rant.


----------



## ScreamingIdiot

Another option if you don't like the standard 33 is the Zebco 33 Platinum with all metal parts, or the Zebco Deltas. I've had nothing but good luck with my Delta, and while it's a touch more pricey at $40 it just can't be argued with as far as I can tell. It hasn't jammed or broke and it casts like a dream... especially when paired up with a very good rod.


----------



## Mpd165

I am a big fan of the Academy H2O Mettles and if you wait and catch them on sale you can get them for $25. With that being said there are a lot of really experienced reel mechanics in TX that could get your Curado's up and running, probably much cheaper than replacing them.


----------



## BaitCaster

Abu Garcia Black Max - on sale at Cabela's for $40.


----------



## poolie

If you like the Curado's then you will most likely like the Citica's. They're not quite as nice, but still a good reel. You can usually always get a good deal on eBay for a new in the box.


----------



## lvmark342

Sometimes its better to get a high quality used reel for the same money as a cheap new one. This concept has never let me down. 

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## -CN-

I've had a Curado now for many years. Does not get used much as it's not as nice as my Black Max or Silver Max Abus.
Black Max under $50
Silver Max under $60
I highly recommend both.


----------



## onthewater102

I'd be looking to overhaul your curado's - likely they just need bearings, perhaps a new drag disc - quite easy to DIY (I do all my own reel repairs/maintenance) plenty of youtube videos to walk you through whatever you need to do. For under $40 you should be able to get them back in new condition (bearings & gears can probably be done for $60) - you're just getting cheap junk in comparison for that price range.

https://www.ereplacementparts.com/shimano-baitcast-reel-parts-c-200301_200303.html

You'll find your reel in there. Prices direct from shimano can be better or worse than above -- but the electronic schematics are much better for picking out part #'s:

https://fishshop.shimano.com/vip/product_listing.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302087444&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474395183577


----------



## ChiefCubby

-CN- said:


> I've had a Curado now for many years. Does not get used much as it's not as nice as my Black Max or Silver Max Abus.
> Black Max under $50
> Silver Max under $60
> I highly recommend both.


I've enjoyed both Silver Max reels that I own. Durable, smooth, and a great value.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## mirroman

I needed a replacement for my favorite steelhead reel, bought an Okuma and really like it. Smooth as can be, landed a beauty on the second cast.


----------

